# puerto serie en proteus



## d4n13l4 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola
acabo de descubrir este programilla magico  lo probe con un programa para prender un led y me funciono. Ahora bien yo estoy usando un modulo bluetooth, rn41, que da un puerto serie virtual lo conecto a un pic16f877a
mi duda es como no hay disponible el modulo en proteus, puedo usar un max232 en su defecto?
si alguien que lleve mas tiempo que yo usando el programa, le agradezco la ayuda

Saludos


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 27, 2010)

magico!!! jeje, que es lo que buscas? acerca del puerto serie hay creo 2 herramientas:
> Virtual Terminal: Es un visor de I/O para el protocolo RS232, pero solo dentro del entorno del programa.
> COMPIM: Es una interfase para conectar un RS232 simulado a un puerto físico de la PC.

el max232 es solo un componente que solo simula dentro del entorno, no hace nada con respecto al puerto usado... 

saludos.


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 27, 2010)

ah es que en mi circuito el tx/rx del pic estan conectados al rx/tx del modulo
por eso pense que el max232 me serviria como algo parecido a esta imagen que es igual solo que cableada y no con el modulo bluetooth pero la idea es la misma






claro que no tengo como enviar el dato desde el teclado 
creo que no me servira proteus en este caso


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 27, 2010)

usar o no el max232 dentro de proteus no creo que sirva de mucho, por otro lado, simular todo el proceso RS232 y verificar que así sea, se puede usando el Virtual Terminal. 
Para otros casos si se pretende usar el ambiente (circuito) virtual del proteus y conectarlo a un software (programa) vía el puerto serie, se puede con la herramienta COMPIM + el programa Virtual Serial Port Driver.
No veo otra forma.

saludos


----------

